# Ubisoft Uplay Aktivierung



## LU1J1X (1. April 2012)

Ich besitze im Moment nur Assassins Creed 2, überlege mir aber ob ich mir nich die Ezio Trilogie kaufe.
Teil 2 hab ich digital runtergeladen, also würd ich es mit der DVD aus der Trilogie installieren.
Geht das mit dem alten Code? Und wenn nicht kann ich den neuen Code dann überhaupt benutzen, es ist ja schon ein AC2 für meinen Acc aktiviert!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (2. April 2012)

man ist das traurig dass man heute nur noch per Online zwang nen adventure Spielen kann.
Nun dein neuer ac 2 code brauchste nicht aktivieren , ausser dieser code ist für alle Spieletitel geadcht. dann hast du eine Kopie des Spiels wahrscheinlich als geschenk über.
Sofern ubi das so handhabt wie steam.


----------



## LU1J1X (3. April 2012)

also kann ich den code weiterverkaufen?


----------

